# Ring set Toro 2450



## Stanyon (Sep 20, 2020)

Are ring sets available for the Toro 2 stroke 2450 or 2500 5 hp. snow blowers. Hate to give up on these.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Stanyon said:


> Are ring sets available for the Toro 2 stroke 2450 or 2500 5 hp. snow blowers. Hate to give up on these.


Which engine?


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Stanyon said:


> Are ring sets available for the Toro


I did a quick glance on Toro's parts pages for both and found these...
2500...#310278
2450...#801280


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

you could always measure the piston and old ring and just order new rings. i know i was considering doing this for a chainsaw but shipping costs were just too much to justify repairing that saw.


----------



## Stanyon (Sep 20, 2020)

The Model No, is 38413, serial no, is 200011487, engine designation is XL4XS.1415AA


----------



## Stanyon (Sep 20, 2020)

Found the Toro part No. for the ring set ( 81280 ) but no interchange


----------

